# 60" tv



## Deman (May 4, 2011)

I have a budget of $1500 - $2000

Ive only ever owned lcd tvs so im leaning towards them. Im up grading from a 40" bravia....

Any ideas or information on brands and what not to go with here?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If it's not in a bright room or a multi-use room, I'd take a serious look at some of the plasma offerings. And then there are still Mitsubishi DLPs out there as well at very competitive prices. Fry's had the 60" 60638 on sale a few days ago for $600.


----------



## Deman (May 4, 2011)

I dont have a dedicated ht room so it is multi use. Biggest I can go is 60 but will go down to a 55 if my price range get me a better 55 then 60..

I dont need 3d nor want it. Ive read that lcds really are the best bang for the buck. Also if a few bucks to spare go with the lcd led.

Is that mitsubishi any good Ive never seen a 60 for that price unless it was a bad demo. Atleast not here in albert canada.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

Deman said:


> I dont have a dedicated ht room so it is multi use. Biggest I can go is 60 but will go down to a 55 if my price range get me a better 55 then 60..
> 
> I dont need 3d nor want it. Ive read that lcds really are the best bang for the buck. Also if a few bucks to spare go with the lcd led.
> 
> Is that mitsubishi any good Ive never seen a 60 for that price unless it was a bad demo. Atleast not here in albert canada.


Even though you do not want 3D do not overlook them in your search. Displays with 3D also have better processing and PQ than non-3D lower tier models. You just don't have to use the mode just as you probably won't use most of the picture modes available in any tv that you purchase.
Personally I would go with plasma. More natural colors, better motion handling, no flashlighting, better screen uniformity, no clouding. One thing to remember however is there is no perfect tv. Each brand and type have their own well documented problems. Check out some of the sites that review tvs.


----------



## Deman (May 4, 2011)

donnymac said:


> Even though you do not want 3D do not overlook them in your search. Displays with 3D also have better processing and PQ than non-3D lower tier models. You just don't have to use the mode just as you probably won't use most of the picture modes available in any tv that you purchase.
> Personally I would go with plasma. More natural colors, better motion handling, no flashlighting, better screen uniformity, no clouding. One thing to remember however is there is no perfect tv. Each brand and type have their own well documented problems. Check out some of the sites that review tvs.



Thank you . I know there is no perfect tv certainly in my opinion my close to perfect would be a 100 screen with a projector, but not in my reality right now. So I understand the 3d display. Still wondering about the plasma I heard they dont last as long and still have a slight problem with the "burn effect" or what have you with regards to timers on games and what not. My wife stays at home with kids so the tv is on like from 5am to midnight each day with much music games tv you name it.


----------



## donnymac (Nov 6, 2009)

Deman said:


> Thank you . I know there is no perfect tv certainly in my opinion my close to perfect would be a 100 screen with a projector, but not in my reality right now. So I understand the 3d display. Still wondering about the plasma I heard they dont last as long and still have a slight problem with the "burn effect" or what have you with regards to timers on games and what not. My wife stays at home with kids so the tv is on like from 5am to midnight each day with much music games tv you name it.


Burn-in is really a non-issue with plasmas these days. Plasma tv life expectancy for the panels are now in the 50,000 hour range and up. What you may experience with plasma is whats called image retention(IR), That is when you turn the tv off and you can still see images on the screen. This is due mostly to channels that have static logos or news tickers that are always there. Most plasmas have whats called pixel orbiters which slowly move the picture around the screen(which you will not notice) to helpwith this problem. Most also have a screen wipe option to clear the screen. If you do a lot of pausing with dvd's and leaving static images on the screen for exteneded periods on a regular basis then plasma is probably not for you.


----------



## Deman (May 4, 2011)

donnymac said:


> Burn-in is really a non-issue with plasmas these days. Plasma tv life expectancy for the panels are now in the 50,000 hour range and up. What you may experience with plasma is whats called image retention(IR), That is when you turn the tv off and you can still see images on the screen. This is due mostly to channels that have static logos or news tickers that are always there. Most plasmas have whats called pixel orbiters which slowly move the picture around the screen(which you will not notice) to helpwith this problem. Most also have a screen wipe option to clear the screen. If you do a lot of pausing with dvd's and leaving static images on the screen for exteneded periods on a regular basis then plasma is probably not for you.



Thanks again. As I would see then that leaves me with the lcd or the lcd led .


----------

